
Dissecting the Front-End Interview - akdas
https://hiringfor.tech/2020/04/27/dissecting-the-frontend-interview.html
======
decafninja
This was helpful.

I've been frustrated with failing multiple frontend interviews recently.
Generalist SWE & backend interviews have the benefit of question banks like
leetcode to practice, as well as tons of general information resources.
Frontend does not have anything like leetcode, and general information is
scant too.

I'll admit the problems I've been seeing in frontend interviews are arguably
more practical than leetcode puzzles. At the same time, they also cover
scenarios and edge cases not likely to have been encountered during day to day
work or even most study.

Leetcode at least lets you encounter and grind for these kind of "tricks and
patterns".

~~~
akdas
This is a great point I hadn't considered. While I'm a generalist, when it
comes to big company interviews, I'm definitely more on the backend side.

What kinds of uncommon scenarios and edge cases have you encountered in your
experience? Are these questions trivia about specific frameworks and
languages, or something else?

